# The Cat Piano



## Veho (Feb 20, 2011)

An award-winning animated short. 
Wasn't sure where to put this.

[youtube]Uj4RBmU-PIo[/youtube] 

*About.*


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2011)

I could never finish watching it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I could never finish watching it.


Depressing? Or just boring?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2011)

um it pretty um... (from a lack of a better word) good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rydian it only about 8mins...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2011)

Depressing.

Also tailpain = no.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty depressing indeed


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry to say this, but it's pretty boring.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2011)

it's only good for awards and some movie critics, but it'll be boring for a normal person.

one part of me says it's boring and one part of me says it's a good short.

but this is the part i like,


----------

